# A Christmas Pendant Watch For My Wife,



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

She said 'Will you buy me a new watch for Christmas?' I think she meant a wristwatch, but I've bought her this instead. It's a nice Elgin 15 jewel hunter that dates to 1910, with a fancy dial and a floral and bird design decorated in three colours of gold.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The dial is in very nice condition.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice watch & lovely dial. Maybe you should get her a nice wrist watch too.....

Suggestion: Ladies Omega Constellation in steel & gold. Not too expensive secondhand now.(SWMBO has one in qu**tz... don't cringe)

I suppose the reason that ladies watches are much cheaper than mens secondhand is that there aren't as many female watch buffs ?

And we men spend our hard earned on watches for ourselves.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This is going to be my wife's Christmas gift this year. An 18kt from 1895, what I would consider a "pendant watch". The other pix is of a brooch I picked up several Christmas's ago for her, she loves pansies and this just seemed to be a perfect match to it. Of course I went over budget again. Damn those auction catalogs that come to the house!

A little antique something for her...:

















Click this bar to view the original image of 924x693px and 235KB.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 924x693px and 187KB.










She tells me, "I never know what to get you - Why don't you go on-line and pick up a little something for yourself..., maybe a watch? I know how you like them." Twist my arm...


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

lovely watch....so what are you getting ?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It's big brother.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's the one I got for the 710 a couple of years ago...a non signed ladies PW...38mm dia. Hand engraved solid 9ct case (imported). Crown wind and pin set. She wears it on a long 9ct 'guard chain' around her neck...when I say long, it reaches nearly to her waist.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have had strict instructions NOT to buy the 710 ANYTHING watch related this year! :stop: That's me told then! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Aha - Tixntox is a name I've spotted on eBay - the same? If so, I've got a few of your wristwatches on my "watch" (ho ho) list at the moment...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

rovert said:


> lovely watch....so what are you getting ?


Thank you... I haven't decided if it's going to be a "Lots Better Camera" (than current) or about 10 watches I have my eye on, that I need to narrow down, or both (depending on which watch comes thru). Auctions coming up, offers being considered, etc., etc... hmmmm.


----------

